# The Cricket Salad Handbook



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

*Cricket Salad Handbook*

Hey guys! I've been wanting to post this for a while.
A guide to cricket salad to keep them hydrated and well gutloaded for your wee-ones.

This Handbook will explain a higher cost and a lower cost way to provide your crickets with the salad that they need.

*Introduction to Salads for Crickets*

Salad Is an Important part of any crickets diet. Salad should make approx. 1/2 of a crickets diet for optimal growth rates and life lenght. Salad should be fed with a high protien diet or they may start to eat eachother.

*Higher Cost Salad*

Here is the higher cost salad for Crickets:

50% Green Kale (Washed)
25% Green Apple (Skinned An Cut Small)
20% Carrot (Shredded)
5% Potato (Cut Into Small Cubes)

This Diet Uses The Highly Nutritious Kale As Well As The Goodness Of Apples And Carrots. Potato Is More Of An Additive Just For Variation.

*Lower Cost Salad*

50% Green Leaf Lettuce
40% Potato
5% Carrot
5% Apple

This Diet Uses Green Leaf Lettuce Instead Of Kale. Kale Is Better But Green Leaf Lettuce Is Cheap And Is More Plant Then Water Unlike Romaine Or Iceberg lettuces. Potato Also Makes Up A Main Part, As Its Still Good For Them But Cheap. Carrot And Apple Are Used But IN Lesser Amounts To Eliminate Cost.

*MelonHelmets Special Salad:*

50% Green Leaf Lettuce
30% Flukers Orange Cube Wet Gutload
10% Potato
10% Apple

This Is My Special Diet That I Use. The Cricket Have Gone 2 Weeks With Only 1 Death Due To Me Putting The Salad Tray On Top Of It. The Orange Cube Flukers Wet Gut Load Provides Water, Vitimins And Protien To The Crickets

*Dry Gutload With High Protien Should Be Used*

Quick Mix:
2 Parts QOOD QUALITY cat food
1 Part Rolled Oats

Put in food procesor and mix tille powdery or grainy.

Thanks All :2thumb:


​


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

*Additional Links & Info*

*Orange Cube:*
Orange Cube
-Note, The Crickets Can Be Fed On Orange Cube Alone, But Their Are Still More Deaths Then When Using The 1/2 Salad And 1/2 Dryfood Method. If You Combine Orange Cube With Any Of The Salads As An Addition Or A Substitute For Something Like Potato They Will Be Even Better Off

*Notes On The Dry Food Quick Mix*

This mix is the cheapest alternitive to any dryfood mix that gives crickets protein. If you have the money to spend, I recomend picking up some bug food that contains a higher level of protein. This is a simple homebrew mix that works although you could buy something that would make the crickets _even Healthier._

*Tips And Tricks:*

If you use paper-towel (Kitchen Roll) try getting a dish with side (LOW SIDES) that the crickets can get up on it, to put the veggies in so the Kitchen roll does not mold.

Try Mixing Some Pure Calcium With The Dry Mix When Grinding It.​


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

*More Dry-Food Info*

Alright I went to our local pet store to get some info on the "Cricket Grubs" that they carry. Most of them contain NO protien. Protien is a must with crickets if you are doing a 2 part diet like this. I also noticed that the "Cricket Grubs" were LOADED with healthy vitamins! But mainly D3, A, and Claium vitamins. If you're using Carrot or "Flukers Orange Cube" in your salads then vitamin A is no problem. "Flukers Orange Cube" also contains a little bit of D3. So If you use the "Quick" dry food mix I showed and one of the salads, Just add a small amount of pure calacium to the "Quick Mix" dry food.​


----------

